# Boat Electrical and Wiring Repair



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

After posting this list I decided that I do not want to complete with my friend Capt Tony Blanton of Edgewater Marine. I tried to delete it but I am unable to. 



SO, if you have any type of boat electrical repairs you need done please call Capt Tony @ 850-380-1996



Thanks,

Pastor Billy


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

C'mon Capt. , I have no problem with a little more competition, especialy the friendly type!! You get all you can, and I'll keep you in mind if theres something out that way!!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Bump for 2 impressive folks and both their businesses :bowdown:usaflag:bowdown


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Whats theballpark price of a console wiring cleanup mine is alll working but looks like crap.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Since we are talking boat repair, I have a quick question. If this is not the proper place, I will repost. I am looking at purchasing a 1980 25' Stamas flybridge. The boat runs well, but the upper controls dont work and the owner suggested that I just have them removed, as I would not be using them anyway for diving/spearfishing. Would it do any harm to just leave them in place if they are not working? Make it harder to steer?

Also, am I talking about thoussands of dollars to have them removed, or hundreds? Just trying to get an idea of what I'm looking at cost wise.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

PM's sent


----------

